# Boiling algae



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

I have some driftwood that has been dry for a couple of months now and would like to use it in my new tank. The only thing is it has dried cladophora algae all over it and I do not want to deal with that again. Would boiling the wood for a while kill all of the algae?


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

Spray it with bleach, leave a few minutes, dip the tank in a container then use seachem prime to rid of the chlorine. You can wash it a few times if you want then let it dry for a few days then it should be ready to go.


----------



## g4search (Aug 10, 2014)

spec33,

yes boiling the driftwood in water ( best in a pressure cooker) for a minimum of 20 min will denature (destroy) all microorganisms, including algae and spores.


----------



## Doppelgaenger (Jul 20, 2015)

I steamed my driftwood for about 20 minutes (water in a large frying pan with a lid) and it killed every last bit of BGA that was on there


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

ok ty


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

If it has been dry for that long then all your algae is already dead. I would just scrub it off.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

cook in oven for 15 min and youre good to go. dont mess with the bleach. 
and yes, if its dry for a few days all algae is dead already


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

ok. I gonna boil it just in case to kill any bugs or anything that has gotten on it since it has been sitting


----------

